# Weaning Twins off Dummies



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

I've got to the stage now where I'm ready to wean my twins off their dummies.  I had to do this with my DD at 18wks before she would sleep all night, and I feel the twins will probably sleep better once their dummies have done.  Jake is waking frequently now through the night and it's only because he's looking for his dummy......I know it's not hunger as I started weaning him last week and getting enough through the day.

The twins are 24wks and I'm wondering on the best way to do this, shall I do it one at a time, should I let them cry it out through the night.  I remember with DD we used to shhh her when she woke up through the night and it eventually worked, it took 10 nights through before she eventually started sleeping through.  What I'm worried about though is one or both of them crying for their dummies through the night and waking up DD.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Julie


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Jeanette, I'm getting desparate now, Jake is turning into another DD, he went down at 7pm and I've been up twice already to put his dummy in and it isn't even 10pm yet, I'm dreading tonight.  I've got a doo on Sat night so think I'm going to let him go cold turkey from Sun/Mon.  Why did I give him a dummy in the first place.  I know it will only take a few weeks but I'm absolutely dreading it, please give me any advice.


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

im a nursery nurse who works with health visitors.  In cases like this we would say how you go about doing it depends on how desperate you are and how "ready" you are.  From your last message you posted i take it you are getting very stressed!!!
I would suggest just taking the dummy away. It may be hard for the first week or so but the key is to persevere!  We adivse when putting babies in their own rooms to remove the dummy then but we are only human and its not always as easy as that ( i have a dd who is 11 months old and has a dummy) so i kind of know how you feel!!

let me know how you feel about my suggestion and how you get on if you try it!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Have read of this as well:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120290.0

http://www.kirklees-pct.nhs.uk/fileadmin/documents/dummies_-_final_version.pdf

Jxxx

*CONTAINS EXTERNAL WEBLINK: FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT*


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks Folks,

Well I decided this morning when I got up that none of them were getting their dummies.  I actually only used them for sleeping anyway so it's only that area that's the problem.  Finlay's been not much of a problem, whinged for about 2 minutes then fell asleep for his morning nap and again this afternoon.  Jake on the other hand put up a real fight for both sleeps but did eventually go to sleep.....fair enough this morning it was only for half an hour and go knows how long he'll sleep this afo.

I can remember going through this with DD and remember it was only a few weeks of sleep hell which I'm willing to go through to get them both sleeping without a prop.  Tomorrow night with be a challenge though as we're off to a christmas doo and MIL is babysitting......I'm going to put the dummies on standby for her just in case and I will start again on Sunday if needs be.

Roll on christmas!!!!

Julie


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Just to let you know that they have both been sleeping better since weaning them off their dummies last week.  Jake now settles himself in about 5 minutes (compared to 30 mins a few days ago) and drops off to sleep and last night he slept all night (hooray!!).  Finlay wasn't too bothered about his dummy anyway so doesn't seem to miss it.  We've also moved them into their own room so I'm sure it's helping too.

So glad I've done this now rather than later, I'll never look back and never go back to the dummies!!!!


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya julz,

 well done hun!  Do you want to come to my house and wean my DD off her dummy for me!!  

perseverence does pay off and i think doing it while they are young is much better than waiting till they are older!


shell xx


----------

